# RCA DRC285 DVD player dies young.



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

My RCA DRC285 up converting DVD player died today after only 4 months of ownership, pity, it had a terrific picture and sound, still under waranty and I bought the extended protection, has anyone else had trouble with RCA products? I'm not sure if I should try another brand or stick with a straight replacement??


----------



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

I went to exchange my unit today and I had some flak with two young salesmen at sears, they did not want to sell me another extended waranty as they said I could just keep coming back and exchanging my player for the cost of a ten dollar waranty, I did get my waranty, took the DVD player home, and the toslink output jack would not accept a cord, so that did it for RCA, at least this unit.

I upgraded to a Samsung DVD HD870, (the waranty gave me a flat exchange as the unit was $20 dollars more!!) the Samsung seems to have a clearer picture, even though its rated at 1080i, a **** of alot more options for control in the menu, a better laid out remote, and better looking unit, (a metal casing instead of plastic).

So I think I'll be happy with this unit.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Good on ya Mongrel. You didnt let the salesmen stand over you addle:addle:. Kind regards alan


----------

